# Turning pex in the fittings



## mike gunderson (May 23, 2010)

I just replaced a delta shower valve inside a tiled wall yesterday. There were female pex fittings attached to the valve body. It looked like it was leading from the top fitting going to the shower head. I cut a hole in the back side and cut the pex going up. I replaced the fitting and splced the per. Still leaking. Found a pinhole in the valve body right below the fitting. The question is, The pex fitting were threaded directly to the valve, no break nut. I unthreaded them turning the sleeve/fittiings on the per. Got the new valve installed the same way. Did I hurt the integrity of the Pex joints? There were no leaks. Future problems?

Thanks,

Mike


----------



## DavidC (Feb 16, 2008)

Not being a true expert in this field has never stopped me from having an opinion:>)

But I do have some pex piping installed at home that I've had apart several times. (It's a tinkering type of project that I've been playing with for a couple of years.) Where I take it apart is a pex crimp x 3/4" mpt. I just put a wrench on it and turn to disconnect and reconnect. Done this several times on the same fitting with no problems to date.

Good Luck
Dave


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

DavidC said:


> Not being a true expert in this field has never stopped me from having an opinion:>)
> 
> But I do have some pex piping installed at home that I've had apart several times. (It's a tinkering type of project that I've been playing with for a couple of years.) Where I take it apart is a pex crimp x 3/4" mpt. I just put a wrench on it and turn to disconnect and reconnect. Done this several times on the same fitting with no problems to date.
> 
> ...


Me neither, I've twisted them and they appear to hold up fine...probably not a good idea but I have a tap in my basement that is supported by noting but a pex crimp...it hasn't started to leak yet. :whistling


----------



## Oconomowoc (Oct 13, 2011)

It's not a problem. Pex has memory.


----------



## Cuda (Mar 16, 2009)

Anyone who has twisted them instead of cutting in a coupler worries when the caller ID is that client.


----------

